# ordered some fruit flies



## hortus (Oct 27, 2005)

before you move the post hear me out.

my oothca seems to be getting darker . im hoping that means its getting closer to hatching and not just molding inside.

so on the offhand chance its close i ordered some fruit flies .

id rather waste 10 bucks on a batch of fruit flies then let the whole offspring of a oothca die of starvation


----------



## Ian (Oct 27, 2005)

oh cool...I have to say, I have not got a clue what an ooth looks like before it is going to hatch!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2005)

Ooths don't change in appearance before hatching.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 28, 2005)

What species of mantis do you have Hortus? Usually ooth changes color only during the first few hours to few days from milky white to dark brown especially species like flower mantis and ghost mantis. Dead leaf mantis ooth took a while to change into darker color but that is not indication for ooth hatching soon.

Most of the ff dealers on internet provide express delivery too although pricy, and PetCo or Petsmart sells D. Melanogaster or D. Hydei too so you can get them pretty quick. Most mantis hatchlings are more interested in hiding from enemy rather than looking for food so it is ok to wait for 2 days :wink:


----------



## infinity (Oct 28, 2005)

could always use an ultrasound or stethoscope to check...


----------

